# Good for Small Jobs



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Bottom line: It does what you bought it for, so that makes it a winner.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two bandsaws in my shop, a traditional 14" Porter Cable, and a larger Grizzly for resawing. What I am missing is the small delicate bandsaw for doing really tight work. I'm not sure this is the one, but surely one to consider. Thanks for the review.


----------

